Ask HN: Why do people pay for Balsamiq, when there are better free alternatives? - cronjobma
======
paulbishop
such as?

~~~
kyleperik
Pencil is pretty good. In general I feel like people trust something they pay
for most of the time(unfortunately)

~~~
chrisbennet
Balsamiq is nice for making something that you want to show to clients I.e.
email or put up on a monitor. It's extremely inexpensive for what it does.

As a counter your point, I think a lot of professionals prefer something that
is more likely be continually developed and supported in the future - a lot of
free things go away or stop getting developed after a few years.

